# mk2 1.6 8v on R1 TB's running MS V2.2



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

*mk2 1.6 8v on R1 TB's running Megasquirt V2.2*

hi, have ventured over from the air suspension forum
from the UK and i own the Chocolate Orange project on edition38 (see link below)
http://www.edition38.com/forum...83127
am using throttle bodies from a 2002 yamaha r1, and will be building a custom manifold to mount these, am running fuel only with the megasquirt and so keeping the standard distributor setup, am currently ready to wire the loom in as im extending the engine loom at the moment so its perfect time
i started the thread below on the MS forums but have had no help so far
http://www.msefi.com/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=35455
as the cars a 1.6 8v and obviously originally a carb there isn't an idle valve (IAC) or 02 sensor (EGO) just read this thread through google
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3667762
and it says that some have done without an IAC, wondering how this shows up on the wiring diagram, the one im using is shown below, it is my own modified copy of what came with my MS setup, but with the wires colour coded

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









so can anyone help me out, and also answer some of my idiot questions that the MS forums don't seem to be able to help with








cheers
chris

_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 3:19 PM 5-23-2009_


_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 3:23 PM 5-23-2009_


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: mk2 1.6 8v on R1 TB's running Megasquirt V2.2 (LiL ShuteS)*

I've tuned quite a few ITB'd cars without an idle valve. The only 'problem' is you need to give it some pedal when really cold and they might stall a bit until warmed up. Usually that's quite acceptable on the kinds of cars that run them.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

awesome, good to hear that what do i do wiring wise with the diagram? join the wires together or leave them completely?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

Leave it totally disconnected.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

like this?








cheers bro, can u answer any of my questions in the MS thread, what can i do to get away without using the air temp and o2 sensor?
o2 sensor is apparently not essential so can i just leave this unwired as well? ignoring pin #23 and just having the purple wire from the fuel relay to the fuel pump?
what about the air temp shall i weld one of these in to the custom manifold http://www.diyautotune.com/cat....html and then use one of these http://www.diyautotune.com/cat....html


_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 2:32 PM 5-26-2009_


----------

